

Steve Jobs was a Syrian migrant's son too - why-el
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/refugee-crisis-steve-jobs-was-a-syrian-migrants-child-too-tech-community-observes-10489651.html?cmpid=facebook-post

======
oupsmigthidkk
any trusted websites where we can donate?

